# Indie/Political Hip-hop



## Meek1

Two artists that I really dig are Immortal Technique and the Disposable Heroes of Hiphoprisy. Can anybody recommend similar artists?


----------



## ayron

savage fam is really good, you can find em on youtube!


----------



## ayron




----------



## Cardboard

Keny Arkana
Sort Stue


----------



## Meek1




----------



## piratehobo

dead prez is the shyit as well


----------



## piratehobo




----------



## Mouse

anyone from Strange Famous Records 

here's a free mp3 album I just dl'ed from there
FREE ALBUM from Onry Ozzborn “NO HOAX” | Strange Famous Records

B dolan and Sage Francis are my faves


----------



## Spacegrrl

Stanza Maze are awesome, and a lot of their music is available free. oh and there's flobots, but I guess you might think they're too mainstream.


----------



## wildboy860

the Problemaddicts , Danny Pease and the Regulators, Alchemystics. all local new england underground hip hop. check it ya'll!


----------



## dharma bum

Atmosphere!!!


----------



## Gypsymouse

Dead Prez! and My this band Im very fond of does a rap song. The name of the band is 37 cents. You can find em on myspace music!


----------



## Bob

beast1333, army of the pharohs, krs-one, public enemy of course, diabolic, any basically anyone who does songs with tech lol.


----------



## ericafuckyea

juicy karkass 
jakki da motamouth
yukmouth
aesop rock
fatlip (from the pharcyde)
andre legacy
dirt nasty
dyslexic speedreaders (those two plus mickey avalon)
ill bill
snowgoons (german producers who feature hella underground artists)
mc chris
sweatshop union
dilated peoples
jedi mind tricks
digable planets


----------



## JungleBoots

im a big fan of Roots

Game theory is one of my more favorite rap albums


----------



## Gudj

Fuck Immortal Technique.


----------



## NyxNomasters

Brother Ali


----------



## RideMoreTrains

cunninlynguists - straight out of my home state of Kentucky. some of the best underground hip hop around with some very personal lyrics.


----------



## exstinksean

Hobo Banditos crusty/punk/travellers from Toronto who happen to also be a BADASS political hiphop group


----------



## ericafuckyea

i forgot to add Akir


----------



## snacktime

P.O.S. from Minneapolis is rad. And Jedi Mind Tricks. And yeah, Public Enemy.


----------



## veeteephil

Moscow Death Brigade


----------



## MrD

"tech 9" tried to buy weed off me once....
That kinda counts


----------



## voidrock

Non phixion, army of the pharoes, jedi mind tricks, typical cats, goretex, arsonists, lootpack, dialeted peoples, benefit, sabac red, krs-1, eyedea & abilities, gangstarr, souls of mischief, del the funkie homosapien, hieroglyphics, gza of the wutang and all of wu-tang!, yakballs, cannibal ox, the pharcyde, a tribe called quest, black moon, gang green, epsilon project, the blue sholars, company flow, freestyle fellowship, brothaz bent, arch druids, people under the stairs, awol one... 

I'm a pretty big hiphop head. Not all these are political hiphop or what have u, but there all worth the listen. Check em out


----------



## RnJ

Soul-Junk, Future Rapper, Seekret Socyetee, Cage, Sage Francis, Buck 65, Brother Ali, The Streets, Del the Funkee Homosapien, Higherglyphics, Pigeon John, etc.

I can't stand Jedi Mind Tricks -- They remind me of Jay and Silent Bob (annoying).


----------



## thisisme

sage francis, Dose One, aesop rock, eyedea, illogic


----------



## thisisme

oh and juicy karkass lol funny shit


----------



## sons of vipers

definitely sage frances


----------



## MrD

ignore this


----------



## plagueship

strictly for honkies. there are no good political rappers. sorry.

if you want to listen to good hip hop that is "weird" and sometimes political my favorites from that subgenre are mos def and the roots.

supposedly kreayshawn just signed a million dollar deal... best new artist in a while i think...


----------



## Danimal

Saafir, he's really cool, He did an album called Boxcar Sessions its out of controll.
NMS
Big Juss check out the song "Poor peoples day" he was also in Company flow back in the day
Company Flow
Unkool Scam
Jeru the Damaja (he did a really good album called "Sun rises on the east"
El-P

Thats all I can think of right now


----------

